# loitota / etääntyä



## Gavril

Moi,

Onko ero (pieni tai iso) "loittoamisen" ja "etääntymisen" välillä?

Sopivatko esim. molemmat yhtä hyvin näihin virkkeisiin?


_Mitä kauemmin keskustelemme, sitä enemmän __loittoamme/etäännymme pääasiasta._

_Yritin loitota/etääntyä huoneesta mahdollisimman hiljaa ja hitaasti_, _ettei kukaan tajuisi_ _minua_.

_Teineinä olimme hyvät ystävät, mutta olemme loitonneet/etääntyneet toisistamme siitä lähtien kun hän muutti Juankoskelle._

_Rouvan tajuttua, että korut oli kadonneet laatikosta, varkas oli jo loitonnut/etääntynyt kaupungista_.


Kiitos ja hyvää lauantai-iltapäivää


----------



## etrade

Mielenkiintoisia kysymyksiä . Oma mielipide:

Jos kuu loittonee maasta on varmaankin kyseessä todella hitaasti tapahtuva asia, mutta jos kuu etääntyy maasta niin olettaisin sen tapahtuvan hieman nopeammin kuin loittonemisen. 

Etääntyä on kuitenkin helpompi lausua tai ymmärtää niin käyttäisin sitä, mutta _yritin poistua huoneesta..._ ja _varas oli jo poistunut/hävinnyt kaupungista... _kuullostaa paremmalta.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Mitä kauemmin keskustelemme, sitä enemmän/kauemmas __loittoamme/loittonemme/etäännymme pääasiasta._
> 
> _Yritin poistua huoneesta mahdollisimman hiljaa ja hitaasti_, _ettei kukaan huomaisi_ _minua_.
> 
> _Teineinä olimme hyvät ystävät, mutta olemme loitonneet/etääntyneet toisistamme siitä lähtien kun hän muutti Juankoskelle._
> 
> _Rouvan tajuttua, että korut oli kadonneet laatikosta, varas oli jo __poistunut/hävinnyt__ kaupungista_.


"Loitota" on helppo lausua mutta vaikea taivuttaa, ja varmaankin siksi "etääntyä" on nykyisin ehdottomasti yleisemmin käytössä.

Etrade: *kuulostaa*, ei kuullostaa.


----------



## etrade

Kiitos asian selventämisestä ja korjauksesta Hakro!


----------



## Gavril

Sanakirjani mukaan _loitota _voi tarkoittaa myös "häipyä"; olisiko siis oikea sanoa,

_On havaittu jäätikköiden loi__ttonevan pohjoisnavasta

_vai antaisiko tämä ymmärtää, että jäätiköt kulkevat etelään päin pysyessään ehjänä?



Hakro said:


> "Loitota" on helppo lausua mutta vaikea taivuttaa,



Onko _loitota _vaikea taivuttaa, koska sillä on vaihtoehtoisia muotoja (_loittoamme/loitonemme_)?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Sanakirjani mukaan _loitota _voi tarkoittaa myös "häipyä"; olisiko siis oikea sanoa,
> 
> _On havaittu jäätiköiden loi__ttonevan pohjoisnavasta
> 
> _vai antaisiko tämä ymmärtää, että jäätiköt kulkevat etelään päin pysyessään ehjänä? _Näin ainakin minä sen ymmärrän._
> 
> Onko _loitota _vaikea taivuttaa, koska sillä on vaihtoehtoisia muotoja (_loittoamme/loittonemme_)? _Juuri niin._


----------

